#ubuntu-cym 2011-03-07
<brobostigon> afternoonings everyone.
<brobostigon> anyone got a eeepc 900 ssd, with the gpu in 730099, with natty, with all recent updates,who can confirm such a bug exists please.
<dariusH> Hey
<brobostigon> noswaith dda dariusH :)
<dariusH> How's things?
<brobostigon> dariusH: not bad, not so hot. and you?
<dariusH> not bad
<dariusH> just uni stuff
<brobostigon> :)
<dariusH> you were saying about natty on an eeepc
<brobostigon> yes.
<dariusH> did you install that with a USB stick?
<brobostigon> yes.
<dariusH> i can't get natty to install off USB atall
<dariusH> it just freezes on boot
<dariusH> i haven't got a CD drive to try it on
<brobostigon> i used ubuntu's usb startup creater, and a live cd image, and it worked.
<dariusH> same, and nothing
<brobostigon> where does it freeze, and do you get any errors of any kind?
<dariusH> freezes with error messages about said USB drive
<dariusH> can't remember exactly haven't written it down
<dariusH> tries on a few different sticks, all the same
<dariusH> likely just my laptop
<brobostigon> ok, i was going to say, is the usbstick faulty.
<dariusH> well the same stick booted maverick fine :P
<brobostigon> might be an incompatibility with your hw with natty.
<dariusH> yeah but i'd still expect it to atleast boot then fallback to standard gnome desktop or something
<dariusH> there can't be that much changed in the bootup
<brobostigon> there is much changed in bootup that i anse.
<brobostigon> can see*
<brobostigon> isnt*
<dariusH> I might try install maverick and update from there later, see if that works
<dariusH> I'm not risking my working partition :P
<brobostigon> there only a new grub, that i know of.
<brobostigon> sudo do-release-upgrade -r
<dariusH> brobostigon: you don't by chance have a Diaspora account with any invites do you?
<brobostigon> dariusH: i have a diaspora account yes, no idea, if i have any invites, let me check.
<dariusH> okay :)
<brobostigon> dariusH: whats your email?
<dariusH> darius@dariushuntly.co.uk
<brobostigon> dariusH: i have sent. :)
<dariusH> Thanks :)
<brobostigon> you're welcome, :)
<dariusH> identi.ca to replace twitter, diaspora to replace facebook
<dariusH> all that's needed now is an open version of flickr
<brobostigon> :)
<dariusH> getting some horribly dodgy rendering on diaspora :S
<dariusH> maybe it's chromium
<brobostigon> yes, i am in chromium aswell, and i agree.
<dariusH> i'll try firefox
<dariusH> works fine on firefox :/
<brobostigon> it has some issues with webkit then.it seems. right now.
<dariusH> could be the V8 engine
<brobostigon> javascript*
<brobostigon> maybe.
<dariusH> Ola christoph
<ianto> dariusH: Heya
<ianto> dariusH: Have you seen anyone trying to impersonate me? I've had two failed login attempts from a weird network but they used the name "chris" as their username
<ianto> -NickServ- Last failed attempt from: Chris`!~Chris@99-73-182-119.lightspeed.fyvlar.sbcglobal.net on Mar 07 18:57:46 2011.
<brobostigon> weird.
<dariusH> what possible reason would i have for doing that?
<dariusH> besides my hostname is central.aber.ac.uk
<dariusH> not sbcglocal
<brobostigon> chris said anyone, no specificlly you dariusH.
<dariusH> Oh, i misread :P
<dariusH> been seen
<dariusH> oh so similar
<Kaia> wasn't me
<dariusH> Not really alot to do on diaspora at the moment :P
<brobostigon> good evening Kaia and ianto :)
<Chris`> SHAZAM
<Kaia> good evening brobostigon
<ianto> Got a torrenting ration of 4.5:1 ...
<ianto> *ratio
<dariusH> ianto: did you solve that DB deletion problem?
<ianto> dariusH: Yeah then I handed in my project
<ianto> http://paste2.org/p/1288336
<dariusH> :( looks so messy
<dariusH> why do the college use VB?
 * dariusH is sad
<dariusH> 100kb/s
<dariusH> usually get >2MB/s
 * brobostigon lends dariusH his old phone with hsdpa.
<dariusH> i've got a phone with HSDPA but not enough signal
<brobostigon> :(
<dariusH> the uni network is really suffering right now for some reason :/
<dariusH> i've gone from <1minute for a erm... 350mb video file
<dariusH> to >30minutes
<brobostigon> not nice.
<brobostigon> good night everyone.sleep well.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-03-08
<brobostigon> morning everyone.
 * brobostigon shakes fist at gpu lockup, bug.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-03-09
<brobostigon> morning everyone.
<brobostigon> nos da, sleep well.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-03-10
<brobostigon> morning everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-03-11
<brobostigon> afternoonings everyone,
<markjones> brobostigon, can you remember when I joined the LoCo?
<brobostigon> markjones: no, sorry.
<brobostigon> it was quite early though,
<brobostigon> markjones: why do you want to know, may i ask?
<markjones> brobostigon, for my CV
<brobostigon> markjones: ah, good thing to put onthere.
<brobostigon> :)
<markjones> relates to what I posted on Facebook
<brobostigon> i have put this kind of thing on my cv aswell.
<brobostigon> not looked atfacebook, yet today, let me look.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-03-12
<brobostigon> good night everyone, sleep well.
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<nullox> ^ lol @ the basic snippet ... surely for the humourz only
#ubuntu-cym 2011-03-13
<brobostigon> morning everyone.
 * brobostigon spots markjones onthe sheflug ML. :)
<markjones> aye
<brobostigon> markjones: i started to subscribe when i lived there, and never got rid of.
<markjones> hehe
<brobostigon> :)
<brobostigon> markjones: sorry,but nothing i can do fromhere. but there are some good guys up there, inclusing onchap, iused to work with.
<brobostigon> one chap*
<markjones> it's a dead PSU
<brobostigon> :(
<brobostigon> good night everyone, sleep well.
#ubuntu-cym 2012-03-06
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2012-03-08
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2012-03-09
<plod> 3
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
